# Pissed of mouse



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had never thought I'd have a mouse pissed off at me. It just seems so weird seeing as most animals never seem to get 'pissed off'.
Anyway. I have one escape artist, Sally, who therefore lives, with her sister (Sam), in a aquarium cage. I've had them for 3 months now. The first week I had her, she used to rattle her tail at me a lot and didn't want anything to do with me. She escaped out of her wire cage a few days later too, which were followed up by another few days of tail rattling.

Fast forward 3 months later, she's warmed up to me and is actually quite nice to me. We're not 'friends' but she's decided I'm alright. This morning however, she escaped while I was cleaning out their cage. Since I know her much better now and she's also more used to her cage toys, I simply put out one of her plastic tunnels close to where she was (I couldn't get at her underneath the bookcase) and sure enough, within a few minutes I heard her climb up the tunnel, which I simply grabbed and put into the cage.

Now usually when I clean the cage, both mice frolic and spark for the next half hour and are happy and silly and start carrying nesting material everywhere, especially Sally... Not this time. She's still sitting in her tunnel with her head poking out, rattling her tail every few minute (which sounds extra loud bouncing off the plastic tunnel) and when I look at her she glares at me. Seriously, I can see her looking straight at me from her cage. It's kinda hilarious really, I've evacuated the room though. I don't like being glared at. I'm feeling a bit intimidated by my mouse :shock:

Anybody else ever had a mouse or any other pet pissed off at them?

Edit: spelling mistake, oops.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Um, pretty much any animal I've seen has the potential to get annoyed at times, with someone, human or otherwise. :lol: Including livestock/chickens. Usually when you need to do something with them, and they don't get why you have to/are doing it. Everyone is an individual. Now, my take on your particular mouse, is she had decided that you were submissive to her (she sounds dominant minded), then you went and did something not submissive, like returned her to a cage, when she clearly wanted to be out of it.

So, she's annoyed that you are challenging her place over you. (Size, shape, and species has never mattered in this type of thing.) If you think about how we tend to act around pets, it's clear why they'd get the idea that they are dominant. Eventually, you will do enough submissive things, or she will give up dominating you (doubtful in her case), and the relationship will iron back out. Most mice/other animals are not so determined to be dominant, or don't see a human as part of the hierarchy, making the whole thing simpler for interaction. Many breeders would call that a 'temperament problem', and breed away from it. (I would.)

Humans tend to like dogs, over other mammals, so much because the majority want to be led, not lead. Even if they want proof, first, of why you should lead. Individuals can bust up any overall species behavior, though. LOL It can be dangerous in some animals, which is another reason to breed away from it. However, that said, most of those individuals really capture the fancy of a human, because of that perceived independent nature, and fiery spirit. Obviously that's my opinion, but I've seen this play out so often, with many animals, and many confused people.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Fair enough, I've seen grumpy rabbits lol. And our dog sometimes complains when we tell him to lay down. She's the first that seemed pissed though haha, it was funny. She's happy again now though, running all over the cage and digging into the carefesh and sparking. It's adorable. 
And yes, she probably does figure she's dominant. It's kinda hard teach a mouse it's place so to speak, cause I don't want to chase her like she does herself to Sam. I don't want her to be scared of me. 
And I agree, I wouldn't breed with her either. She's the prettiest one, but they're pet store mice. Someday I want to breed, but with better stock .


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a buck all most get him self kicked out his class at a show as he was in a bad mood and was giving the judge and steward a right mouth full. The judge took him out his box and the mouse was screaming at him, the next time he went to get him out the box the moise charged at his had squeaking. He also charged at the steward as well. The judge said he realy thought he was going to bite him and if he had he would have been out. But he kept his teeth to him self and Actualy won the class lol. He has all ways been a squeaky mouse but has never acted like that again.


----------

